# Weak Spark?



## DrtBikDave (Jun 15, 2009)

What would cause a weak spark on a 2002 Sentra GXE It had the CPS replaced under warranty in 2005. Prior to this I had to replace the battery cables and it ran for 2 days and now it is back to Cranks over good, I have an injector pulse, Fuel pressure is good and I have a very faint spark.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

I'd probably toss a new set of plug wires on it.You might have a bad wire,or spark plug.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

QGs have individual coil packs instead of spark plug wires. With that said it could still be a crappy coil pack or a spark plug


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

saint0421 said:


> QGs have individual coil packs instead of spark plug wires. With that said it could still be a crappy coil pack or a spark plug


Sorry about that I was thinking about my 98 Altima when I posted.


----------

